# Cleaning a Cooper roof ???



## dennis (Nov 17, 2004)

Look up Incralac.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

We have done it. Local hardware store carrys copper polish for pots and pans. works great but takes awhile. also good when installing new copper and you get a fingerprint on it. Then we coated with some protector can't remember the name.


----------



## REWSTER6 (May 9, 2008)

Lost job......:sad: she caught me pissin on her roof !!!!!















:w00t::w00t: thanks for the advise...I'll try them out and let you know what worked !!!!


----------



## REWSTER6 (May 9, 2008)

dennis said:


> Look up Incralac.


Incralac - Water Based

Developed by INCRA (International Cooper Research Org.) as a corrosion resistant, fast curing copper and copper-alloy coating. Available in a water-based system that produces a harder finish that the solvent based, and is reversible with n.methyl. pyrrolidine (aka vinyl pyrrolidine) lacquer stripper. *This product is not suitable for surfaces with patina. *
maybe after its cleaned off ???


----------



## jamesfl (Sep 4, 2007)

*?*

What is a Cooper roof, is that similar to a Copper metal roof?


----------

